# A Little Robchon for another Friend



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Something to brighten your day

*Cherry Gratin*

_Serves 4_

1 3/4 lb cherries
1 1/4 oz butter
3 1/4 oz caster sugar
1 tablespoon Kirsh
3 egg yolks
3 1/2 fl oz white wine
5 oz cream, well chilled

*To Prepare*

1. Wash and stone the cherries and remove the stems. In a large pot, place 1 1/4 oz of butter, 1 1/2 oz caster sugar and the cherries with their juice.
Cover and bring the mixture to a boil for 3 minutes.
Remove the lid, add the Kirsh and flambe' the cherries.
Cover again and remove from the heat, set aside to cool.
2. In a small bowl, combine the 3 egg yolks, the white wine, and the rest of the caster sugar to make a sabayon.
3. Place the bowl in a pan of simmering water, as you would for a bain-marie. using the electric mixer, blend the sabayon into a fine froth until it is at least 4 times it's original volume. Take the sabayon off the heat and let it cool.
4. Whip the cream and stir it gently into the sabayon.
5. Stain the cherries with a slotted spoon and arrange them in a porcelain flan dish. Cover them copiously (I love that word ) with sabayon.
6. Place the gratin under the grill until the top is lightly browned.

Serve with a cold pink champagne

_From Joel Robuchons " Cooking through the Seasons"_

I hope this little recipe cheers you up:chef: 
cc


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I am dying over here!!!  

I am surrounded by food, yet nothing looks good after that wonderful recipe.


----------



## dear abby (Mar 7, 2002)

Dearest Cape Chef!

Chef Henri was delighted to see this recipe. He says that it is classic Robuchon - deceptively simple, marvelously complete! 

What a lovely recipe, my dear chef. Merci!

Abby


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You are the ulltimate tease! You post incredibly wonderful recipes "for a friend" -- yet let us ALL imagine that we are the "friend" in your consciousness. Ah well, it is just your generous spirit! No matter to whom these messages are directed, ALL your friends thank you.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I agree, Suzanne! I know that the oysters are not for me at any rate!

Brad, do you think this would work with a sugar substitute like Splenda?

Nancy


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Nancy,

I have never worked with spenda, so I really can't answer your question with confidence.

Do they have a web site you can pm me so I can take a peek to better understand it's ratios and how it reacts to heat

Thanks
and, BTW...I am working on a recipe that does not include oysters. :chef:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thanks, Brad!

Check out Splenda

Splenda is heat stable. It is recommended by them to substitue one to one. 3/4 to one works better.

Nancy


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nancy,

After reading the Slenda website, I would say give it a try!
cc


----------

